# Gibt es versiondog auch als Uni-/Studentenversion?



## Jochen (30 August 2011)

[Verschoben aus anderem Thread]

Hallo, eine Frage an das Team von Auvesy:

Gibt es für Forschung und Lehre Sonderpreise für Versiondog? Oder gar Studentenversionen?

Danke 

Gruß

Jochen


----------



## bike (30 August 2011)

Jochen schrieb:


> Ich beutele einfach mal diesen alten Thread:
> 
> Gibt es für Forschung und Lehre Sonderpreise? Oder gar Studentenversionen?
> 
> ...



Für Forschung und Lehre gibt es SVN von hier: 
http://tortoisesvn.tigris.org/
und das kostet nix.


bike


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (30 August 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Für Forschung und Lehre gibt es SVN von hier:
> http://tortoisesvn.tigris.org/
> und das kostet nix.



Ich nutze SVN zwar auch, aber bisher (noch) nicht in Zusammenhang mit Step7.
Vielleicht könntest du mal eine kurze Anleitung schreiben, was man braucht, welche Einstellungen bei Step7 am sinnvollsten sind usw.? Denn ein diff auf die Step7-Datenbankdateien ist jetzt ja nicht sehr sinnvoll.

PS
Vlt. in einem anderen Thread weitermachen, dieses hier ist ja Werbung für ein anderes Produkt ;-)


----------



## Jochen (30 August 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Für Forschung und Lehre gibt es SVN von hier:
> http://tortoisesvn.tigris.org/
> und das kostet nix.
> bike



1. Ich bevorzuge Git, statt SVN
2. Bei der Datenbankorientierten Step7 Organisation sind diese althergebrachten Systeme doch eher schlecht anzuwenden. Oder gibt es dahingehend etwas Neues? In einem alten Thread war noch der Status, dass es nur sinnvoll verwendbar ist, wenn alles mit Quellen läuft. 
3. Tortoisesvn ist frei, nicht einfach nur kostenlos. Ersteres ist meiner Meinung nach wichtiger, zu erwähnen.
4. Ich bin sehr interessiert, zu erfahren, wie in der Praxis bei 2 oder 3 Mitarbeitern an einem Step7-Projekt, die eventuell noch gleichzeitig an den Anlagen und im Projekt rumdoktorn wollen, SVN/Git als Versionsverwaltung sinnvoll einsetzbar ist. Wie würdest Du sowas angehen? (Dafür aber vielleicht nicht den Thread hier missbrauchen, sondern lieber per PN oder am besten in einem passenderen Thread)
5. Meine Ursprungsfrage ist ja in jedem Falle noch offen. Ich werde mich vielleicht besser an auvesy direkt wenden, falls WernerS das hier nicht lesen sollte.

Gruß

Jochen


----------



## marlob (30 August 2011)

Jochen schrieb:


> ...
> 4. Ich bin sehr interessiert, zu erfahren, wie in der Praxis bei 2 oder 3 Mitarbeitern an einem Step7-Projekt, die eventuell noch gleichzeitig an den Anlagen und im Projekt rumdoktorn wollen, SVN/Git als Versionsverwaltung sinnvoll einsetzbar ist. Wie würdest Du sowas angehen? (Dafür aber vielleicht nicht den Thread hier missbrauchen, sondern lieber per PN)
> ...


Per PN damit nur du was davon hast
In diesem Forum sollen die Infos doch geteilt werden


----------



## Jochen (30 August 2011)

marlob schrieb:


> Per PN damit nur du was davon hast
> In diesem Forum sollen die Infos doch geteilt werden



Natürlich lieber in nem neuen oder in einem der schon bestehenden Threads zu dem Thema als per PN. Wollte damit doch nur ausdrücken, dass man nicht diesen Thread, in dem ich einfach nur ne Info von WernerS haben wollte, zuspammen muss.


----------



## Thomas_H (30 August 2011)

*versiondog University Edition*



Jochen schrieb:


> Ich beutele einfach mal diesen alten Thread:
> 
> Gibt es für Forschung und Lehre Sonderpreise? Oder gar Studentenversionen?
> 
> ...



Es gibt inzwischen eine versiondog University Edition, welche zu besonderst attraktiven Vorzugskonditionen erhältlich ist. Am besten sales@auvesy.de kontaktieren oder direkt in Landau anrufen: 06341/944-600
Im Gegensatz zu Subversion bzw. SVN, welches sich eher für Hochsprachen eignet, ist versiondog speziell für die Automatisierungstechnik geschaffen. Die versiondog Detailvergleicher (SmartCompares) liefern auf Knopfdruck die genauen Unterschiede zwischen SPS-Projekten (S5, S7, RSLogix, Modsoft, Concept, Unity, TwinCat, Codesys uvm.), Visualisierungen (WinCC, flexible, InTouch,..), Roboterprogrammen (ABB, Kuka, GEFanuc, Dürr, Motoman, Adept uvm.), CNC-Maschinen (840D, Indramat, ...) oder auch Feldgeräten. Mit versiondog ist stets Transparant WER WANN WAS WARUM WO geändert hat.

Für produzierende Kunden sichern wir diese Geräte auch automatisch und prüfen den Inhalt gegenüber der aktuell abgelegten Serverversion!

Viele Grüße aus Landau!

Thomas Hörauf


----------



## bike (30 August 2011)

Thomas_H schrieb:


> Es gibt inzwischen eine versiondog University Edition, welche zu besonderst attraktiven Vorzugskonditionen erhältlich ist. Am besten sales@auvesy.de kontaktieren oder direkt in Landau anrufen: 06341/944-600
> Im Gegensatz zu Subversion bzw. SVN, welches sich eher für Hochsprachen eignet, ist versiondog speziell für die Automatisierungstechnik geschaffen. Die versiondog Detailvergleicher (SmartCompares) liefern auf Knopfdruck die genauen Unterschiede zwischen SPS-Projekten (S5, S7, RSLogix, Modsoft, Concept, Unity, TwinCat, Codesys uvm.), Visualisierungen (WinCC, flexible, InTouch,..), Roboterprogrammen (ABB, Kuka, GEFanuc, Dürr, Motoman, Adept uvm.), CNC-Maschinen (840D, Indramat, ...) oder auch Feldgeräten. Mit versiondog ist stets Transparant WER WANN WAS WARUM WO geändert hat.
> 
> Für produzierende Kunden sichern wir diese Geräte auch automatisch und prüfen den Inhalt gegenüber der aktuell abgelegten Serverversion!
> ...



Mit dem leidigen Ergebnis eines großen Käfer Produzenten, dass es eben nicht klappt. *ROFL*

Durch Versiondog wird suggeriert, dass man alles machen kann, sich an keine Regeln halten muss und dennoch alles im grünen Bereich ist.
Speziell zu dem Thema motoman bzw yaskawa hätte ich die Frage: Weiß in Allershausen jemand von diesem tollen Tool?
Oder Fanuc, also in Leinfelden habe ich keinerlei Informationen bekommen, dass die PLC vernünftig verwaltet werden kann, außer über Quellen. 
Außerdem habe ich Crashes an NC Maschinen untersucht, die zunächst nicht zu erklären waren. Ein Log der Verbindungen hat uns die Augen geöffnet, leider

Woher weiß diese Software,warum! eine Änderung gemacht wurde? 
Wenn die so toll hellsehen kann, kann diese auch die Lottozahlen von nächster Woche vorhersagen? Dann würde ich diese kaufen und müsste mich nicht Versionsdog herumschlagen.  *ROFL*

Ohne Disziplin wird es nie möglich sein vernünftig Versionen zu erstellen oder gar zu verwalten.

Warum werden die Kunden im Feld mit solchen haltlosen Versprechungen denn getäuscht? 

Pegunia non olet? Doch und immer mehr.


bike

Sorry, ich habe überlesen, dass hier auf dem Marktplatz gepostet wird.


----------



## Ralle (30 August 2011)

Ich hab den Thread mal umgehängt. Jochen, vielleicht editierst du noch einmal den (nun) Startbeitrag.


----------



## bike (30 August 2011)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ich hab den Thread mal umgehängt. Jochen, vielleicht editierst du noch einmal den (nun) Startbeitrag.



Dann passt ja mein Statement von vorher nicht mehr 

Aber der Inhalt der Aussage stimmt immer noch, leider.



bike


----------

